
Microsoft Stops Accepting Bitcoin in Windows Store - dinosaurs
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/14/microsoft_stops_accepting_bitcoin_in_windows_store/
======
herbst
What a weak move my Microsoft :/ Somewhat understandable, but a ignorant
statement.

